# B/W of daughter.  Thoughts?  Suggestions?  Thanks.



## jwbryson1 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## NayLoMo6C (May 24, 2011)

cool, looks like you got your link issue sorted out..

#1 im wondering if it would be better if you did selective coloring on the lollipop. it would have been better if her right eye wasn't in the shadow, but this is still a decent portrait.

#2 horizon slightly off, but scenery looks wonderful. how high up was this?


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 24, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> cool, looks like you got your link issue sorted out..
> 
> #1 im wondering if it would be better if you did selective coloring on the lollipop. it would have been better if her right eye wasn't in the shadow, but this is still a decent portrait.
> 
> #2 horizon slightly off, but scenery looks wonderful. how high up was this?


 

Thanks.  I moved everything to Photobucket and it worked from there. Appreciate the help.

The second photo was not supposed to be here (my mistake), but the elevation is 10,023 feet.  Haleakala state park on Maui.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 24, 2011)

Thoughts?  My thought is that you should shoot in color for the time being. B&W conversion will come later. Work on your composition, light, etc before you worry about making your images B&W.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, but that does not offer much in terms of substance.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 24, 2011)

I guess you really are from Montgomery Co where everyone is the center of the universe. Composition, light, etc is not enough substance? What words should I use to tell you your images suck?


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 24, 2011)

An "American in Europe" whose interests include "the arts" -- yep, you sound like a real winner.  :lmao:  I know the type--a whiny, snot nose liberal elitist crybaby.  Tell me, how old were you when daddy began to abuse you?  Your images suck is the best you can come up with on short notice?  Here's what I think of that attempt to get under my skin.  

Nice try peaches.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 24, 2011)

Another newperson bites the dust.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 24, 2011)

Not really.  Just looking for substantive comments and generalities such as "composition" and "lighting" are useless.  I don't think any of us would disagree that the photo would look better without the shadows across her right eye, so telling me that "lighting" is an issue is a huge "no ****" moment to me.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 24, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> Not really. Just looking for substantive comments and generalities such as "composition" and "lighting" are useless. I don't think any of us would disagree that the photo would look better without the shadows across her right eye, so telling me that "lighting" is an issue is a huge "no ****" moment to me.




Yeah, your gonna make it so people won't want to comment at all. Have fun with that!


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 24, 2011)

That's a good point and I appreciate where you are coming from.  My mistake.


----------



## Breaux (May 24, 2011)

Very cute girl and portrait!  It looks like she may be squinting.  Make sure she doesn't have a harsh light in her face.  Softer light would also create a bigger, more flattering, highlight in her eye.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 25, 2011)

@Breaux - Thanks for some good feedback.


----------

